# Munich I Malt



## hsb (27/1/11)

I've reached the end-of-the-last-batch of Grain orders getting used up. Locked down an Oatmeal Stout yesterday.

I've now got the usual ragtag collection of odds and sods grains, along with a big bag of Munich I Malt.

Can anyone recommend a (23L) recipe that can use this Munich I as the base?

From memory I have:

Munich I - 5kg
Torrified Wheat - 2kg
Crystal (UK) - 1kg
Black Malt - bit
Choc Malt - bit
Carapils - bit
Carafa II - bit
Melanoidin - bit

Hopwise I have

Spalt
Hallertauer
Saaz
Goldings
Challenger
Fuggles

Any ideas? I'm guessing at maybe a Dunkel or Altbier? Might have a tiny bit of Wheat too, but only a little. Thanks.


----------



## j1gsaw (27/1/11)

IMO, i would just wack the munich and torr wheat together, maybe some carapils, and bang out a beefy weizen/wheat. Use the Hallatuer/saaz with it. my 2c.


----------



## Goofinder (27/1/11)

Altbier all the way. Could even just go 100% Munich I and Spalt (plus WY1007).


----------



## big78sam (27/1/11)

A dunkel sounds about right.

There's some recipe ideas here that I'm sure you'll be able to get close to with what you have available.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...0&start=140

Also depends what you have available in the way of yeast selection and whether you have a good temp control set up and can brew a lager in summer...


----------



## jbirbeck (27/1/11)

Black English IPA...mmm malty and hoppy.

otherwise the standard Alt or Dunkel could be done.


----------



## hsb (27/1/11)

Thanks guys, will have a think. Got some 1007 lying around so might just go the Alt then.
The only issue I've got with the Alt is never having tasted a real one! The one I've done previously was nice, but no idea if it was any good.


- IPA with all Munich I - this is possible? I've only ever used UK malt for English Bitters of all kinds.
Got a recipe for that one?

Was great to get a brew on again, been a couple of months. Gonna try and bang out this one asap so I can get another Grain order together, rock on 2011!


* I have full temp control (dedicated Fridge/Tempmate) and a small selection of Yeast starters, forget what exactly.


----------



## jbirbeck (27/1/11)

hsb said:


> - IPA with all Munich I - this is possible? I've only ever used UK malt for English Bitters of all kinds.
> Got a recipe for that one?



anything is possible. the joy of all Munich is it would support higher than usual hopping.

Recipe...going rough

94% Munich
3% Crystal
1% Choc
1% Carafa
OG 1061

2.5g/l at 20m blend Challenger, EKG and Fuggles
2.5g/l at 10m blend Challenger, EKG and Fuggles
2.5g/ at flame out blend Challenger, EKG and Fuggles

60 Min addition to get total IBU to around the 60 mark.


----------



## hsb (27/1/11)

Thanks a lot RK, I'll chew it over but like the idea of a bit of a AngloGermanic Bastard IPA.


----------



## Weizguy (27/1/11)

Don't rule out a Czech dunkel if you have Saaz and some Czech pils yeast. Yum


----------



## chadjaja (27/1/11)

Doppelbock uses it as the main base grain...if you can ferment at lager temps have a go!


----------

